# New Sunwayman D20A



## Tac Gunner (Oct 9, 2013)

Anybody else seen this light?

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201310/142.html

Looks like a nice light to have handy, versatile and simple. May have to pick one up


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> Anybody else seen this light?
> 
> http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201310/142.html
> 
> Looks like a nice light to have handy, versatile and simple. May have to pick one up



Wow, looks amazing! I could take or leave the secondary being red, and definitely leave the sos/strobe & secondary 4/10/23 spacing, but love the form factor like a poor man's lupine mini max piko, but with 2xAA instead of proprietary integrated rechargeable pack, and a fraction of the price (& performance). Or much improved old energizer night strike, 3xAA, over under/red led rectangular box etc. is my perspective. & looks better than both.





















Crap. Really, this is just making me want a mini max again. How much, street, for the sunway man? I'm having trouble finding too much on them.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the sunway man might have been putting in some long hours on this one! I'm down!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't seen a price yet. There is a thread in the marketplace on it but no price. Only improvement I see is a seperate button for the red led insead of it built into the same as the main led.


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 9, 2013)

Very cool looking body shape, and the button covers look sturdier than the plastic cover on the D40A. Also the clip looks well designed, like you could clip it to a hat brim in a pinch... though not sure if 4+ ounces would present a problem for that use case.

Anyone seen a US$ price?


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh this isn't the first version of it. I haven't been paying attention!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 9, 2013)

Just read the thread in the market place and sunwayman has it that it will be launched tommorrow so maybe then we will have a price


----------



## kj2 (Oct 9, 2013)

What a cool but also weird looking light  looking at the front, it looks like a pistol


----------



## _UPz (Oct 9, 2013)

I like it. Looks different and interesting.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 9, 2013)

It is pretty heavy, so what is with the minimal step down from 258 to 208 lumens?


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 9, 2013)

With a cleverly designed mount it could serve as a front OR rear light for a bike.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 9, 2013)

The pricing is ~$85 USD.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> The pricing is ~$85 USD.


:laughing: that's way to much IMO.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 9, 2013)

kj2 said:


> :laughing: that's way to much IMO.



That's primary reason we won't be carrying it


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe that's a fair price for all that's involved. I was being too hopeful, ~$50 to $60.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Oct 9, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Maybe that's a fair price for all that's involved. I was being too hopeful, ~$50 to $60.



I thought it will be ~$60 too. My jaw dropped when I saw $85...


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 9, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> The pricing is ~$85 USD.



That's more expensive than the D40A, with a quarter the output. [Edit: And not much lighter or smaller.] 

I guess if you intend to use the red LED a lot, it's worth it. The more I think about it, the pistol shaped unibody seems like a bad idea where I live.

The Lupine light that Leon posted a pic of above looks more appealing.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who is bothered by that coke nail being so long in that pic? LOL

UNIFORMITY.... RRRghhh we must... be ... uniform!

Yup it does seem pretty expensive just to be able to have that red 20 lumens of light.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the form factor. Not sure about the UI.

Does anybody know if it will come in a neutral emitter option like the D40A?


----------



## shelm (Oct 9, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> That's primary reason we won't be carrying it



HIDCanada DOT com

oh man , what kind of SWM authorized dealer are you guys? lol


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Am I the only one who is bothered by that coke nail being so long in that pic? LOL
> 
> UNIFORMITY.... RRRghhh we must... be ... uniform!
> 
> Yup it does seem pretty expensive just to be able to have that red 20 lumens of light.




just came right out with it huh? lol, I was trying to be subtle about that above.

It actually has different cultural implications in other countries, fashion choice, status symbol, demonstrates that you're not a manual laborer etc.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 9, 2013)

shelm said:


> HIDCanada DOT com
> 
> oh man , what kind of SWM authorized dealer are you guys? lol



A realistic one.:devil:


----------



## derfyled (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't care to much for the red led but I like the fact that it's more pocketable than a regular 2 x AA light. I really see it useful for travelling where CR123 are expensive...

I would LOVE to see that form factor on AAA.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 9, 2013)

shelm said:


> HIDCanada DOT com
> 
> oh man , what kind of SWM authorized dealer are you guys? lol



Who? What? Never heard of them  in the recent months, Nitecore has surpassed Sunwayman by leaps and bounds unfortunately.

You might find a seller willing to let it go for $60 but that would not be the norm.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't mind shelm, he has a history of coming right out & punching below the belt. 

#tact


----------



## tobrien (Oct 9, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Don't mind shelm, he has a history of coming right out & punching below the belt.
> 
> #tact



it's trolling and it's not too well veiled 

this D20A looks pretty cool IMO


----------



## derfyled (Oct 9, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> Nitecore has surpassed Sunwayman by leaps and bounds unfortunately.




In terms of innovation yes, but not on QC and reliability though...


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

tobrien said:


> it's trolling and it's not too well veiled
> 
> this D20A looks pretty cool IMO



no, I don't consider shelm a troll. Phry's a troll; antagonistic. Shelm, just opinionated, with little to no tact. I have no problem with that dog.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 9, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> no, I don't consider shelm a troll. Phry's a troll; antagonistic. Shelm, just opinionated, with little to no tact. I have no problem with that dog.



Shelm's ok in my books. Nitecore QC has been fine so far for us but not so much the other mentioned brand. Given they even cater to the neutral/warm crowd, they have an edge (so far).


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 9, 2013)

can't decide wether or not the square design would be useful or just awkward. I don't think I like it but I'd have to feel it in my pocket. I think maybe if it was thinner I'd like it more.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 9, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> just came right out with it huh? lol, I was trying to be subtle about that above.
> 
> It actually has different cultural implications in other countries, fashion choice, status symbol, demonstrates that you're not a manual laborer etc.



LOL yeah I've heard that about what it can mean to certain people and cultures, but when I see that I just want to say "hold on... I'll be right back" and go grab some clippers lol 

ROFL and I just went back and read your post... you were subtle indeed


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 10, 2013)

$85 bucks just took it off my purchase list


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 10, 2013)

Illumination Supply has them available for pre-order at $83, if you use coupon code "illumination" it takes the price to $70.55, still too much IMO for a light like this. I can get a zebralight SC52 for 54.50 after the coupon code


----------



## shelm (Oct 10, 2013)

Tac Gunner said:


> I can get a zebralight SC52 for 54.50 after the coupon code



Sorry my friend the SC52 is brighter, 280 ANSI lumens, but the SWM has longer Turbo-mode runtime. That's where the 2xAA factor comes into play. It's a bigger light by a more prestigious flashlight company, of course it costs more than the tiny SC52 product.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 10, 2013)

What this light needs is a pistol grip. Maybe change the red led to a red laser ...


----------



## Newguy2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

The should do one with a Nichia Hcri instead of the red led. It would be perfect. I like this rectangular design. It makes the light shorter.


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 11, 2013)

Newguy2012 said:


> The should do one with a Nichia Hcri instead of the red led. It would be perfect. I like this rectangular design. It makes the light shorter.



+1

I too like the idea of having 2xAA side-by-side, and YES I think it would be worth $80 to have 1) a high-CRI flood, and 2) a high-lumen thrower (tint be damned), each with separate reflector/lens, mounted in a well-designed body.

Someone's already done this, right?


----------



## glowbug123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think this is a pretty cool light. I am not getting all the negative talk especially about the price. If it is a well made light has quality machining/annodizing and quality electronics what do you expect it to cost? You know even China cant produce quality products for nothing. Used to be the made in China stuff was cheap and absolute crap. . $85 is peanuts nowadays. It costs $75 to fill a pickup truck with gas in the US now. I know myself I have to pick and choose what I spend my limited funds on for flashlights and other toys so making a bad choice can sting but the old saying goes "ya get what ya pay for" . I dont know Sunwayman dont have any of their stuff but biy you guys are a tough crowd!!!!

This is kind of like a poormans Spy with two seperate leds. Looks pretty highquality to me.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally, a Sunwayman light which I didn't like! haha!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 14, 2013)

I like it, the boxy look and 2aa side by side, might clip on a hat nicely, and red (love red led's) I'll be bargain shopping for this one, it makes my list of lights I want


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Been waiting forever for a AA side by side but why no support for li-ion ...it brings back memories of the cheap torches of the seventies....

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## AmperSand (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh god. This is great. What it needs is a 3watt 365nm UV option in place of mr red, id do anything for that!!


----------



## stp (Oct 14, 2013)

I would be interested if this light would have 2x white leds. One for throw, second for flood.


----------



## wedlpine (Oct 14, 2013)

A Nichia 219 mule in place of the red led.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 14, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> A Nichia 219 mule in place of the red led.



Vinh is already making them like that for this D20A. check it out in his forum


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 14, 2013)

lightmyfire13 said:


> Been waiting forever for a AA side by side but why no support for li-ion ...it brings back memories of the cheap torches of the seventies....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk



Hehe, that's actually why I hate it. Reminds me of my grandfather's flashlight.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 14, 2013)

Initial impression: Wow, that'd make an awesome nightstand light, won't roll away on me or anything.

But in total, it's just too much to spend for that task.

I do wish someone would make a light similar to this form factor with a sleep timer built in, it would be awesome for kids.


----------



## blackFFM (Oct 14, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Maybe that's a fair price for all that's involved. I was being too hopeful, ~$50 to $60.



One of the chinese dealers has them in stock for $54.99. I think the price is fair.

[h=2][/h]


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd like to see a review of this flashlight. It seems like the UI might be awkward with so many modes and only one mode changing switch.


----------



## Newguy2012 (Oct 14, 2013)

tobrien said:


> Vinh is already making them like that for this D20A. check it out in his forum


Can you post a link? I don't now who you're talking about.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 14, 2013)

Newguy2012 said:


> Can you post a link? I don't now who you're talking about.



Looks like I misspoke. the light I was referring to _mistakenly_ is vinhnguyen54's modified *C21C*. Not the D20A: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?372081-WTS-C21Cvn-The-Ideal-EDC - it does have the flood Nichia LED though 

he does have a modded D*4*0A though: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...0Avn-Compact-AA-Lumen-Monster-4-4A-1480-Lumen


----------



## buds224 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just got one on ebay. Seller is accepting offers of $58 for the first 20 pieces up until the 16th of Oct. I think mine is the first one so 19 more?


----------



## SparkLite (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally somebody has listened...


only been waiting for this light for eight years, who cares what the output specs are - you can always mod it later on...


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 15, 2013)

Now that's more like it, but are they gray stock, or authorized/waranteed etc? Shipping?

either way, thanks for the tip.


----------



## juplin (Oct 15, 2013)

SparkLite said:


> Finally somebody has listened...
> 
> 
> only been waiting for this light for eight years, who cares what the output specs are - you can always mod it later on...


No, the output power of D20A can not be increased any more.
The light engine holder is not screwed to the tube, but simply contacted with the tube. The heat dissipation capability is limited.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 15, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Now that's more like it, but are they gray stock, or authorized/waranteed etc? Shipping?
> 
> either way, thanks for the tip.



The listing states a full Sunwayman warranty. Free Shipping.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 15, 2013)

^great, thanks.

I want to see it beside other lights. I think it will be nice & small in the hand, at less than an inch thick.

See looks smaller here:







I want to see everything in the surefire hand-model's hand.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll post pics once I receive the light. I'll include other lights for comparison.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 15, 2013)

^looking forward to it!



blackFFM said:


> One of the chinese dealers has them in stock for $54.99. I think the price is fair.



Missed this post earlier, thanks. Guess that will be the street price range after all.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 15, 2013)

Doingoutdoors is the dealer who is selling them for $54.99.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Doingoutdoors is the dealer who is selling them for $54.99.


 LOL, I think that's the screen name of the person selling them on ebay for $58 w/free shipping.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 15, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> See looks smaller here:
> 
> I want to see everything in the surefire hand-model's hand.



And it looks a much better size in that hand. I wonder if they photoshopped the hand in their product pictures or it was just a small hand? Possibly a ladies hand with the long fingernail on the pinky? They really should just put the batteries next to the light as that is a good indicator for me but I guess working it out from the dimensions, it's almost as big as my old Nokia 6230i. The Nokia was 76cc, this is 73cc.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 16, 2013)

Reminds me of the old Sanyo dual-bulb light my grandmother had when I was a kid... probably my gateway drug into this hobby.


----------



## ronniepudding (Oct 16, 2013)

gswitter said:


> Reminds me of the old Sanyo dual-bulb light my grandmother had when I was a kid... probably my gateway drug into this hobby.



+1 

I remember that light as well! And yes, it actually did belong to my grandparents =))

I'd presume the D20A has _SLIGHTLY _better build quality and output than that old Sanyo


----------



## Imon (Oct 16, 2013)

I read this light is rated IPX8 water-proofness.

I'd like to see once someone gets their hands on one how SWM approached this issue.
Probably just a thick rubber gasket with a locking mechanism. 
I do think it looks cool but a cylindrical design does have its advantages.

*Edit*
Ah, nevermind, I just saw a pic of the tailcap. A single, oval O-ring.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 16, 2013)

gswitter said:


> Reminds me of the old Sanyo dual-bulb light my grandmother had when I was a kid... probably my gateway drug into this hobby.




wow I really want that thing.


----------



## DAN92 (Oct 16, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> One of the chinese dealers has them in stock for $54.99. I think the price is fair.


I just bought it, free shipping cost.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 16, 2013)

gswitter said:


> Reminds me of the old Sanyo dual-bulb light my grandmother had when I was a kid... probably my gateway drug into this hobby.



I still have it somewhere! I remember that I couldn't charge it as it was 110V so I need a stepdown transformer. I have never seen it action.


----------



## AaronG (Oct 16, 2013)

I really wanted a 2 x aa over /under. I don't really have a use for a red led though. Nicha 219 flood/throw would be awesome. I'd lose the blinky modes if you have to cycle through them all the time


----------



## Jacksonxmen (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure if this was talked about already but does anyone know if they take 14500?


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 16, 2013)

Jacksonxmen said:


> Not sure if this was talked about already but does anyone know if they take 14500?



Erm... Sunwayman lists the working voltage to be 0.9-~3V. 14500s? I don't think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 17, 2013)

gswitter said:


> Reminds me of the old Sanyo dual-bulb light my grandmother had when I was a kid... probably my gateway drug into this hobby.




I am sure I still have it at the bottom of a drawer, my father used to keep it on his nightstand.


----------



## tatasal (Oct 17, 2013)

doingoutdoor has a very nice price of this light.

coupon code:  884f20a12f


----------



## weklund (Oct 17, 2013)

tatasal said:


> doingoutdoor has a very nice price of this light.
> 
> coupon code:  884f20a12f




Excellent deal. Many thanks for the heads up.


Order Information - Order #943
Qty.	Products	Total
1 ea.	Sunwayman D20A Flashlight $75.00
$75.00Sub-Total:
$0.00 Free Shipping:
-$20.01 Discount Coupon: 884f20a12f :
$54.99 Total:


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 17, 2013)

If you post the final total publicly then SWM can (and probably will) complain and have the discount code removed according to MAP. I'd just say that you got a significant discount.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder does this have a moon mode like the D40A. Also, based on the pictures, the D20A has a smooth reflector.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 17, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I wonder does this have a moon mode like the D40A. Also, based on the pictures, the D20A has a smooth reflector.



The specs on their site shows a 4 lumen mode on both red and white leds. May be good for some, not low enough for others.


----------



## viperxp (Oct 17, 2013)

It has 4lm mode. Not really a moonlight but pretty low mode.


----------



## Dr.444 (Oct 18, 2013)

Only 23 Lumens for the red LED ? lol LAME :scowl:


----------



## viperxp (Oct 18, 2013)

Sunwayman has updated the info for the flashlight. The main diode is not XM-L2 as published earlier, but XP-G2 R5. I am happy that it is. Like the tint more and think it suits the flashlight better.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 18, 2013)

viperxp said:


> Sunwayman has updated the info for the flashlight. The main diode is not XM-L2 as published earlier, but XP-G2 R5. I am happy that it is. Like the tint more and think it suits the flashlight better.



Does this mean a cooler tint?


----------



## viperxp (Oct 19, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Does this mean a cooler tint?



Usually it means a warmer tint, and a smaller hotspot without green tint.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 19, 2013)

viperxp said:


> Usually it means a warmer tint, and a smaller hotspot without green tint.



NICE! That's what I was hoping for. This will definitely get much usage once it arrives.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah man! smooth reflector and xp-g2 doesn't go well. My Fenix LD12 had that combo, leaves a donut hole in the hotspot.


----------



## DAN92 (Oct 19, 2013)

viperxp said:


> Sunwayman has updated the info for the flashlight. The main diode is not XM-L2 as published earlier, but XP-G2 R5. I am happy that it is. Like the tint more and think it suits the flashlight better.


I just received an email from the seller of the doingoutdoor shop who said to me that the White LED is not an XM-L2 but XP-G2 R5.

My order will be shipped today.:thumbsup:


----------



## viperxp (Oct 19, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Ah man! smooth reflector and xp-g2 doesn't go well. My Fenix LD12 had that combo, leaves a donut hole in the hotspot.



My XP-G2 R5 based Xtar TZ20 does not suffer from this and has a very very nice, almost warm tint.


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 19, 2013)

viperxp said:


> My XP-G2 R5 based Xtar TZ20 does not suffer from this and has a very very nice, almost warm tint.



Oh, man! Now I can't wait to get my D20A. Just got the shipping notice today. :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 19, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> ^great, thanks.
> 
> I want to see it beside other lights. I think it will be nice & small in the hand, at less than an inch thick.
> 
> ...





What are your guys' thoughts on the s.s. bezel rings not seated flush with the front face of the body? Not a huge deal at all, just an observation from the above angle. Maybe there are reasons for it. Locomotive reasons.


Can't stop looking at it since having seen it in a bigger hand.


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 19, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the s.s. bezel rings not seated flush with the front face of the body? Not a huge deal at all, just an observation from the above angle...



Humm...I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it. It looks like the the one bezel ring (for the white light output) is flush, but the smaller bezel ring (for the red light output) doesn't appear to be mounted flush. That does seem somewhat unusual. I suppose a person could use a thin o-ring to fill the gap.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Jacksonxmen (Oct 19, 2013)

Got my d20a today. Great little light. There is a slight problem with my copy. Once I turn on the white LED the red one comes on as well. So both light are on at the same time. The red light fluctuates between hi med and low while the white light stays on the mode I want it to be. The white light does not light up while red light is turned on. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 19, 2013)

Jacksonxmen said:


> Got my d20a today. Great little light. There is a slight problem with my copy. Once I turn on the white LED the red one comes on as well. So both light are on at the same time. The red light fluctuates between hi med and low while the white light stays on the mode I want it to be. The white light does not light up while red light is turned on. Does anyone else have this issue?



Uh-oh. That's not good! 

Did you install brand new alkaline batteries, and are you sure that you inserted them properly?


----------



## Disciple (Oct 22, 2013)

tatasal said:


> doingoutdoor has a very nice price of this light.
> 
> coupon code:  884f20a12f



Where did you get this coupon code?


----------



## cnee (Oct 22, 2013)

Got one today. For the most part, it's a well made light. It really reminds me of the old Sanyo that I used to have as a kid. The beam patterns are pretty smooth. The white beam has a very thin ring outside of the spill circle. Other than that it's all pretty smooth. Tint is on the warm side with just a slight hint of green. The red is a smooth big red spot. I feel the red is bright enough for practical purposes. I can't imagine why you'd need a super bright red flash light (to ruin the night time vision?). 

The UI is simple enough. A short press on the power button turns on the white. A press and hold turns on the red. While it's on, the mode button cycles through the levels. And it remembers your last selected level, except that if you turned on the next time a different color of LED, then it does not remember your previous brightness level. You are again defaulted to the brightest level. This is pretty annoying and is about the only thing I truly don't like about the D20A. 

A nice thing is you can lock the power switch out by a long press on the mode button while the light is off. 

I wish the mode sequence is different though. This is obviously not a tactical flashlight. There is no real benefit for the turn-on default to be the brightest (turbo) level. It would be more eye-friendly to turn on in lower levels to avoid startling yourself in the dark.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 22, 2013)

cnee said:


> I wish the mode sequence is different though. This is obviously not a tactical flashlight. There is no real benefit for the turn-on default to be the brightest (turbo) level. It would be more eye-friendly to turn on in lower levels to avoid startling yourself in the dark.



So is the sequence:

Turbo>High>Med>Low

or

Turbo>Low>Med>High


----------



## dse (Oct 22, 2013)

*Jacksonxmen*,

That's great that you got this light! Sorry to hear that you have some possible issure with it. We need to wait others to see if the controlls of your light could be malfunctioning but I think that it shouldn't be that way as you described. 
*
cnee*,

Great that you got yours allready too!

Can you guys make some photos of the light? My big concirn about it was potential strange bending on the switch area and also that the bezel rings could be not seated well onto the body. Both could be a potential threat to the whater or dust coming inside the flashlight... Hope this was just pre-sale version issure.

Here is what I'm talking about/ As allready mentioned on #88

http://i44.tinypic.com/2a6p81s.jpg

And the other one:

http://img.wallbuys.com/201203/sku_11311_2.jpg
http://img.wallbuys.com/201203/sku_11311_6.jpg

Do you see some bending on the metal?

Hoping for the best, I bought it anyway from Doingoutdoor yesterday and it is allready shipped today in the morning. Can't wait to get it. I'm so excited. It should be my gift for the birtday or Xmas/NY.   Guess it was the last item in the stock for that moment since the page referring to the light is no longer avaliable. :thinking: The coupon mentioned here earlier worked so I think this is the good max affordable price for this light.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 23, 2013)

cnee said:


> The UI is simple enough. A short press on the power button turns on the white. A press and hold turns on the red. While it's on, the mode button cycles through the levels. And it remembers your last selected level, except that if you turned on the next time a different color of LED, then it does not remember your previous brightness level. You are again defaulted to the brightest level. This is pretty annoying and is about the only thing I truly don't like about the D20A.




Same system as C21C apparently.


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi dse. Received my light a few days ago. The bezel rings on mine are <1mm off from the body, but there doesn't seem to be any water ingress issues. I subject all of my lights that are IPX rated to a mandatory baptism when they first arrive. Hmm, someone mentioned that the bezel placement has something to do with locomotive styling. :shrug:

The switch area on my light is ok. No warped switch bracket.


----------



## viperxp (Oct 24, 2013)

Received mine yesterday,and like it a lot. Maybe I will post a review here, if I will have time.


----------



## cnee (Oct 24, 2013)

buds224 said:


> So is the sequence:
> 
> Turbo>High>Med>Low
> 
> ...



It's Turbo>High>Med>Low


----------



## cnee (Oct 24, 2013)

dse said:


> Can you guys make some photos of the light? My big concirn about it was potential strange bending on the switch area and also that the bezel rings could be not seated well onto the body. Both could be a potential threat to the whater or dust coming inside the flashlight... Hope this was just pre-sale version issure.



The bezel rings on mine are just like the picture showed. I am not too concerned with the bezel for the white LED as there looks like a o-ring underneath it. Not sure about the red though. I don't feel like to open them up yet...

There is no bending of the metal around the switch on mine.


----------



## dse (Oct 24, 2013)

jonwkng said:


> Hi dse. Received my light a few days ago. The bezel rings on mine are <1mm off from the body, but there doesn't seem to be any water ingress issues. I subject all of my lights that are IPX rated to a mandatory baptism when they first arrive. Hmm, someone mentioned that the bezel placement has something to do with locomotive styling. :shrug:
> 
> The switch area on my light is ok. No warped switch bracket.



Thanks for the note. That's great!  It looks like all copies should be ok then since you have the good one too.

My last post was not approved (it has a link to the German review of this light with some pictures) but I found another one, this time in Russian. It has more pictures including some beamshots. Hope this time the post will be approved. No commercial or that kind of stuff from my side. Just want a good information to be avaliable to others...

Oh, sorry. Didn't add the link to the mentioned review http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=19089. If it is not allowed, then I'll delete the link. But there are very interesting pictures to check in case some one has not saw this review yet.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 25, 2013)

cnee said:


> It's Turbo>High>Med>Low



Cool, looking forward to mine. Shipping is so slow for FPO/AP folks. Ugh! (China>San Francisco>Chicago, according to USPS)......supposed to get to Japan eventually.


----------



## viperxp (Oct 25, 2013)

I wrote a little review, so If anyone is interested please take a look

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Gemini-Review-(258-LM-XP-G2-R5-XP-E-P2-2xAA)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys 
I received mine on Friday and was so impressed that I also did a review this weekend. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...i-double-AA-twin-LED-flashlight-latest-review
With viperx excellent review and mine, you will have a good idea of what the D20A looks and feels like.

Best to all flashaholics
Skyraider59


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 29, 2013)

Received mine a couple of days ago. I like a lot of things about it, but my major complaints are: 

1. The sharp edges on the tailcap section (as Skyraider59 mentioned in his review). I'm really tempted to smooth them out with a file. 

2. I wish that the pocket clip was mounted the other way (so that the head of the flashlight would be pointing DOWN if clipped on to a person's belt -- for example). I suppose that with the proper tap and a some skilled workmanship you could drill and tap a new set of mounting holes on the other end of the flashlight body to mount the clip. 

3. I'd like to have a neutral LED in it. I wonder if the LED could be accessed to be changed? That would obviously void the warranty, but I'd like to know. 

SWM will probably come out with a V2 (Version 2) of this flashlight with improvements (and maybe a neutral LED option), then I'll wish that I would have waited to buy it. LOL


----------



## buds224 (Nov 1, 2013)

All great reviews! I just wanted to add that I had pocket carried mine during Halloween out with the kids. I found the clip to be very weak. It has lost its shape (bent outward). I removed it, bent it back into a good place, re-attached it, and it has gone out of shape again. Other than that, I love this light!


----------



## viperxp (Nov 7, 2013)

really nice to know that there are companies that sometimes "think out of the box"


----------



## wertzius (Nov 7, 2013)

The light is simple to mod!
I will mod mine with a Nichia CRI 92+!

Look at my post here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...man-D20A-mod&p=4312072&viewfull=1#post4312072

There are O-rings underneath both lenses!


----------



## viperxp (Nov 7, 2013)

wertzius said:


> The light is simple to mod!
> I will mod mine with a Nichia CRI 92+!
> 
> Look at my post here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...man-D20A-mod&p=4312072&viewfull=1#post4312072
> ...



How do you know there will be enough current to drive the Nichia ?


----------



## wertzius (Nov 7, 2013)

I think you mean voltage?
Nevertheless, the XP-G2 is driven with approx. 650mA in High. That is enough for ~170lumens out of the Nichia.
The Vf shouldn't be a problem, the XP-G2 has ~2,7V, the Nichia ~3,2V. The boost driver will do this.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was hoping it has the D40A ui. Too bad, i really like this format.


----------



## andrewnewman (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine just showed up yesterday on the proverbial "slow boat from China". Observations:



The fit and finish are flawless.
The light is absolutely waterproof.
The sharp edges are irritating but the overall form factor is excellent. I suspect the anodization will wear at the corners but we'll see.
The white XP-G main LED is pretty much par for the course. It has a slight greenish tint but is overall adequate. Nothing wrong with it but nothing to write home about either.
The UI is terrible but this is an admittedly highly subjective area.

The real winner aspect of this light and the reason to buy it is the red LED. The very first LED flashlights I had all had red LEDs and their utility is greater than one might imagine. They really do preserve your night vision if it is dark and they are less offensive if you need to illuminate your way when you are at a campsite with other people and everyone else has night-adapted vision.

I started a thread several years ago about our old "house light" when I was growing up. This was a Big Red with flashing tail light attached to a big old lead acid lantern battery. When walking on the side of the road as a kid, that flashing tail light always managed to serve as a beacon to alert oncoming cars that I was there.

Now as an adult when I walk on the side of the road with a "normal" flashlight, I often have to wave it back and forth across the driver's windshield to avoid a close call. I honestly don't know why a 300 lumen white LED illuminating the road ahead of me is often invisible to drivers but it seems to be. Last night I took this light out after dark with the red LED in "beacon" mode. This mode provides enough light to my night adapted eyes to see any "surprises" (dead squirrels, holes etc..) in my path and is all I need beyond ambient moon/star light to see safely. It also seems to work the same magic with oncoming cars that the old lantern did. Cars seem to see me earlier and avoid me.

I recommend this light if you walk frequently at night.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> The pricing is ~$85 USD.





ronniepudding said:


> That's more expensive than the D40A, with a quarter the output. [Edit: And not much lighter or smaller.]



Forget the D40a. That is a COMPLETELY different light. More comparable is the Sunwayman C21C, which has the same white/red double LED setup, is smaller, has greater runtime, and is brighter on both modes.

And the C21C is cheaper. This makes absolutely no sense, unless you are afraid of lithium ion cells (some people are). I can't imagine what Sunwayman was thinking.

I wanted to like this light, and at $40-50 I would have bought two immediately. But there is no way I'm paying $85 for it.


----------

